# New "ArcheryTalk" Pocket Field Log



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice! I'm ordering one


----------



## buckreports (Mar 14, 2012)

If you want to check out an online application for tracking hunts, the rut, and historical kill data - check out www.buckreports.com. 
We sponsor AT and offer 50% off by using "archerytalk" as a discount code at signup. Thanks!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

make a nice gift for the hunter on your list.


----------



## bugi (Mar 10, 2010)

Just ordered, Thanks


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Are you guys going to offer something similar for target or 3D?


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## chip cochran (Apr 9, 2012)

What a good tool. I will be buying two in the near future. Thanks for this and the Site.


----------



## hawglarry (Jun 30, 2011)

I just ordered 3!


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

This should be made an app........


----------



## pooch897 (Jul 31, 2011)

VA2 said:


> This should be made an app........


 .x2


----------



## dtabor (Jan 26, 2007)

.x3 on making this an app!!!


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

ttt
kool!


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Dealer prices available upon request


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

for 3d and target would be great also with differant point zones for mckenzie and rhinehart targets probably have to ask them permission first though.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

I just got my 3 in today. Look good. Maybe a stupid question, but what is the Grid used for? (the far left on the foldout picture of the log book in the OP) Deer sightings and time?


----------



## crappie josh (Aug 10, 2012)

VA2 said:


> This should be made an app........


heck ya I would buy the app  have a hard time keeping up with books 


Josh


----------



## jramirez35 (Apr 27, 2012)

I would partipate in a heartbeat with the app as well. any idea if this is a possibility?


----------

